# Upper michigan



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well we got some snow in Bark River Michigan and no pictures of plowing but pictures of the new brute in the snow


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

and here was one before it startign coming down hard


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like lots of fun ive always wanted a quad...soon maybe.


----------

